# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل يصح إذا قال أحدهم ابشر أن يقول تبشر بالجنة ؟

## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

*

*عبارة (بشَّرك الله بالجنة)

المجيب

د. سليمان بن وائل التويجري 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة أم القرى


*ما حكم قول الناس (بشَّرك الله بالجنة)؟
*

*الجواب**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
فهذه الكلمة إذا كانت من باب الدعاء أن تسأل الله تعالى له أن يكون من أهل الجنة فلا بأس، وأما إن كانت من باب الإخبار فهذه شهادة، والشهادة لابد لها من علم، ولا أحد يعلم أنك في الجنة، ولا يُشهد لأحد بالجنة أو بالنار إلا من شهد له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإذا قلت له هذا من باب الدعاء بأن يكون من أهل الجنة فهذا الأمر شائع، وأما إن كان من باب الإخبار فلا يجوز. والله ولي التوفيق.
*

----------


## محب النبي محمد

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم لفتة رائعة ويجهلها الكثير من الناس
بشرك الله بالجنة هي الأنسب

----------

